# My Barney's Farm Pineapple chunk experience



## Amateur Grower

This was my last grow, finished around October of last year. I grow indoors in a closet, so I keep it small. I wanted to grow enough so I could stop growing for a while and have enough bud to keep me stocked for a while. I don't really remember why I chose BF PC but I'm sure their promise of 25% THC was one of the factors, as well as the purported 55-60 day flowering period. 

All 5 of the femmed seeds germed very quickly and vigorously, with their shells popping 1 or 2 days after putting them in moist paper towels between 2 plates. I stuck all 5 in peat cups under a homemade moisture tent (I put a baggie over each cup) with a mix of Fox Farms Ocean Forest and some used soil I had (I have heard FFOF can be hot for seedlings) under a normal 2-tube flourescent light fixture. They all broke ground in a timely fashion and when they had their 2nd set of true leaves, I put the peat cups into 3 gallon grow bags filled with FFOF, some lime, a little Mexican bat guano layered in, and some perlite, under a 400W MH light, 18 on, 6 off.

I vegged them until they had alternating nodes, about 2 weeks, then changed the bulb to an HPS (I have a switchable ballast) and the lighting to 12/12. All 5 turned out to be females. I used Blue Mountain Organics nutes, as well as liquid kelp a few times and some Happy Frog 7-4-5 Tomato and Vegetable fertilizer scratched into the soil well into blooming (there are no grow shops within 100 miles of me and this was the only organic fertilizer I could find locally). 

So these ladies grew, and grew, and grew. I'm not really limited vertically on growing space, but these plants grew so high, I had to raise my light as far up as it would go. I had started with them sitting on a platform of bricks, and at the end, all the bricks were taken away, plants were sitting on the floor, and at 6 feet tall myself, I had to look up at 4 of the 5 plants. 

It seems to me that the Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk has a couple of different pheno's, though neither pheno I grew matched the 55-60 day flowering period claimed-try double that. The 2 most indica of the plants, (and there was really only 1, with the other having more Sativa and probably needing to have gone a few days longer) went well over 90 days, with the other 3 going almost 16 WEEKS. 

I will admit, after harvesting the first 2, I was determined that I was going to keep feeding and watering the other 3 until I got at least half amber trichs. Maybe I could have cut the others a littler sooner, but even so, the wildly varying phenotypes and LONG growth time have soured me a little on Barney's Farm. I've always wanted to try their LSD, but I'm a little skittish now.

So I finally got all 5 tall wenches cut, dried and cured. I have looked at the stickies on grams per watt and lighting, etc., but have to admit I don't really understand it. Math has always been my weak point! I know I should have culled the weakest of the 5 and concentrated on the best 4 under a 400W HID light in a 4X4 space, but I wanted to get maximum yield so I could stop growing for a while, so when all 5 turned out to be girls, I grew them all out. 

My final tally was just over 16 oz. dry, which I was pleased with and pleasantly surprised. It was just the amount I was looking for (more, really) to tide me over for quite a while. 

As for the smoke, all I can say is, it's good and I like it. It's a head high, with just enough body to suit my needs. The smell is definitely fruity after drying AND while flowering! 

I apologize for the rambling review, but I've just had a few bong rips of the very same Pineapple Chunk :bong: 


In searching the web, there are others that have had the same experience as I did, but some who were closer to the 60 day flowering period Barney's Farm suggests. Maybe since I grew it they have stablized the phenos a little more, who knows? I probably wouldn't grow it again, due to the height issues and the long flowering time I experienced, but I would give the smoke a B+ or A. Just yesterday, I was hitting a small pipe and got that head rush where, just for a second or two, you forget where you are! 

AG


----------



## stevetberry

You probably already know this but I will say it anyway.  When they say 55 to 60 days, this is always under perfect situations and quite often takes longer.  The 55 to 60 days does not include vegging.  If I read your post correctly you only vegged your plants for two weeks, this could cause your plants to take longer to flower.  They will not flower until they are sexually mature (showing preflowers).  Sounds like things went well in the end and many of us let our plants get too tall, growing the same strains over and over you learn how to manipulate the height of your plants with LST or something.  JMO.


----------



## pcduck

Thanks for the strain and smoke report AG


----------



## MaineWeed

Long or not its always nice when someone fills you in with FIRSTHAND info.
Props to you for taking the time.


----------



## clodhopper

High Amature Grower.

I appreciate your smoke report on PC.  I read all i seeand im often suprised at what  i read.  In most of the reports ive seen, the grower was happy with the smoke but satisfaction with the grow and description of the plants varied widely which is puzzling. 

Let me share my experience.   Ive grown her 2X now but both times its been outdoors at 38north.  I found the plants to be fairly consistent:  skunk 1, satvia growth pattern with good vigor.   She will jump to 8' in a big hurry and onward and upward if moisture and conditions permit.  

The flowers are very indica and nodal spacing is close and yields heavy.  Iharvested 10ozs per plant this year and we experienced severe/extreme drought.  In good years,  they can  easily produce a lb. In both years, ive taken them in late sept and they were fully rippened.  They were fast and i felt they fit the Barneys description well.

Smoke is good green, but with a 6mo cure imo the stuff is straight fire. Its a strain that should require a good cure.  

Ill grow it a 3rd year.


----------



## puasurfs

Even though this is a few years old, it's some of the only info I can find on BFPC. Mahalo for the  knowledge and info.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

My first journal goes over BEPC in detail. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64179

Now, awhile after this has all gone by, I surely wouldn't run it again knowing what I know now. It's mediocre at best. :aok:


----------

